# I just got a quantum wagon and have some questions



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Like it says above, I just got a wagon. I really know nothing about these cars. I have been a MKIV person for years. The questions I have are as follows:
Are the power window regulators quantum specific or can I get ones from other cars, and if so which ones?

Are the sunroof motors Quantum specific or can they be had from other cars?
What should i use to lubricate my window regulators so they quit binding?
Are the power window switches Quantum specific?
Is there a way to make the illumination brighter on the insturment cluster at night?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

IIRC MKII.
Correct, the motors swap out, same system as the 4000 version.
Baby powder in the rubber seals, any type of oil, TriFlow works very well for the linkage.
Same as MKII.
Remove the cluster, clean it inside & outside, install new bulbs. Make sure that your alternator belt its tight, the harness is clean and tight & the batter cables and grounds are all clean and tight. After that get a higher voltage regulator, Transpo make them; charging rate around 14.5v+/-.


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

What does this mean "IIRC MKII"? like I said im am new to the mark 2 era.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If I Recall Correctly.
MKII = 1985-1992 Golf & Jetta


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

So now I have another question! My transmission is leaking. I thought it was from the pan gasket. I changed that and its is still leaking. It looks like it leaking from the passenger side axle where the axle plugs into the tranny. The heat shield above the exhaust on that side looks like it has fluid dripping from it. I am thinking it is the pinion seal of the transmission. Am I on the right track and is there anything I should look for?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Axle flange side seals; typical & easy repair. Remove the side axles, remove the flange & seal, pup the new one in, axle assembly and off ya go.

Do you have the Bentley Manual for the Quantum?


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

no I dont have a Bentley manual. Where would be a good place to find one. Also do you think I would need to replace both the inner and outer pinion seals or just the outer.


_Modified by sttngboy at 12:16 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sttngboy* »_no I dont have a Bentley manual. Where would be a good place to find one. Also do you think I would need to replace both the inner and outer pinion seals or just the outer.


I have a spare for sale, IM me.
Inner pinion seal?! We gotta get you from not talking V8 rear wheel drive!!
Heeheee There is only 1 side shaft seal per front axle assembly.


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Ok so now im confused. When I went to Napa auto parts' website and the store it showed a inner and outer pinion seal for automatic transmissions. So i ordered both. Here is a link to their site showing the seals. So if those are not the right ones can you tell me where to get the proper seal?
here is the inner
http://www.napaautoparts.com/m...+Axle
and the outer
http://www.napaautoparts.com/m...+Axle

Here is the link to their site showing their auto tans seals
http://www.napaautoparts.com/m...Id=12

_Modified by sttngboy at 7:34 PM 7-5-2009_


_Modified by sttngboy at 7:35 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ahhhhaaa Sorry! You have a automatic! Now this all makes sense.
Check out http://www.autohausaz.com/ Do not trust any USA popular autoparts store to get you the correct parts or any VW.


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Autohauz doesn't show a pinion seal. Anyways. That bentley manual cover 1987 cause that's the year of mine.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sttngboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sttngboy* »_
here is the inner
http://www.napaautoparts.com/m...+Axle

Doesn't PS mean power steering?


----------

